# Controller for a battery wheelbarrow



## RobSmith (Aug 13, 2010)

I think I have figured it out. I need two Curtis 1210 controllers
.... next stop a 'wanted ad'
Rob


----------



## Ace_bridger (Nov 22, 2011)

I'd use electric bike controllers off eBay, they're cheap and would do the job. I would have one controller for each wheel and drive it like a tank.


----------



## Ace_bridger (Nov 22, 2011)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DC-36V-50...porting_Goods_Scooters_LE&hash=item415c8af3fa

Cheap but good. I have one of these on my ebike with no probs.

Make sure you get brushed or brushless as appropriate.

Good luck.


----------



## RobSmith (Aug 13, 2010)

Ace_bridger said:


> I'd use electric bike controllers off eBay, they're cheap and would do the job. I would have one controller for each wheel and drive it like a tank.


Yup.. that is exactly what I intend to do. 
Rob


----------



## RobSmith (Aug 13, 2010)

Ace_bridger said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DC-36V-50...porting_Goods_Scooters_LE&hash=item415c8af3fa
> 
> Cheap but good. I have one of these on my ebike with no probs.
> 
> ...


I need to find controller/s that can also reverse the motors and I have not found a cheap one that will do that yet.

Rob


----------



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi, I have just connected a reverse switch to my 24v pride motor and gearbox. It is a double two way switch with + and - from the motor to the centre poles.The + and - are then crossed diagonally between the other 4 poles going to the el cheapo $24 controller. Also is a crude way of plug braking.


----------

